# Stink Bugs?



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Welcome to Beesource.

Stink bugs are no indicator of colony health, except to say it shows the colony is alive, producing heat and making the top of the inner cover a nice place to hang out! They're just taking advantage of a cozy spot. Neither of the bugs will bother each other.


----------



## UPSHiveminders (Oct 5, 2014)

And a warm place it is indeed. Thanks for the help Barry, you've eased my troubled mind.


----------



## labradorfarms (Dec 11, 2013)

I have been seeing them and daddy long legs on my hive also... I don't think either is anything to worry about. I figure they are looking for a warm spot.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Do grand-daddy long-legs eat bees?


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a number of Daddy Long Legs hanging out on the hives but it only appears the hives are the local “hot spot” to meet and hang out. Lots of pro-creation, no evidence of harm.


----------



## wstokess (Jul 29, 2011)

Found 3 what looked like stink bugs on the front of the hive, each one had a bee. Killed all three.







Anybody what it is?


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Assassin Beetle?

Alex


----------



## BBees (Jan 24, 2015)

Wheel Bug

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheel_bug


----------



## wstokess (Jul 29, 2011)

BBees said:


> Wheel Bug
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheel_bug


Hey Thanks. Is there any control?


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I find jumping spiders living in the corners of the hive top covers. They like the warmth, do find a dead bee now and then, they don't appear to take many. They can't get into the hives due to the screened hive top covers. 

They are great bug predators, I prefer to leave them alone. Bees seem to die on the screened hive top covers now and then the spider nicely cleans them up.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>Do grand-daddy long-legs eat bees? 

Yes, I have seen them eating bees. Not sure if they were dead first. I throw them away from the hives.

Jumping spiders will catch and eat bees, the fattest ones I have ever seen are on the bee hives. I also throw them.

White bald face hornet are hunting bees right now, I see one almost every time I'm working bees. I kill most of them with my gloved hand. 

Dragon flies probably take more bees than any other insect predator. They seem to hang out at the hives, also take them while foraging. They are too many and too fast to do any about.


----------



## BBees (Jan 24, 2015)

wstokess said:


> Hey Thanks. Is there any control?


I don't think that they are a problem pest for bees. 

I saw one catch a June bug that was eating my figs so they are welcome around my fruit trees and garden.

I got bit by a small Wheel bug when I was cutting some bushes a few years ago and it hurt like a hornet sting so be careful.


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

Ya the wheel bug is suppose to eat the stink bugs not our bees!!


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Part of the assassin bug family I believe. A few will not hurt, but a bunch could. I find quite a few of the orange assassin bug babies around my NUCs but they are less than 1/4 inch long and doubt they could handle a bee. Do not see the grown ups however.


----------

